# Foster Kittens - Nolan, Morrigan, and Fiona say HI!



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

I am fostering three bottle babies for a rescue near me - they were found abandoned in a shed by a person who didn't know much about cats and is allergic to them. She did a great job taking care of them despite it, and was happy to hand them over to me. LOL! (I don't blame her a bit. When I got them they were at the feed-every-two-hours-or-so stage and just two weeks old. It was killer. Now they are nearly four weeks old and sleeping through the night and I'm beginning to wean them, offering solids when they are frustrated with the bottle)

Their names are Fiona, Nolan, and Morrigan - collectively known as the Peanut Gallery for their tendency to mouth off when I'm not getting food fast enough. 

Morrigan, also known as Batgirl/Batcat for her awesome bat-ears says hello.











Nolan also says hello...











As does beautiful Fiona...











U thinks I is cute?











U think I fierce, too?











I def'nitely fierce. 



































My cat, Chili, oversees the kittens











Emma is checked out by Nolan











Fiona says "tasty paw!"















































Nolan checks out my foot











And INSISTS that what he was doing to it was cuddling. Cuddling with claws and teeth. But it was definitely cuddling.











A last one of Fiona..









That's all! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay. You're fairly new here so maybe you don't know this, BUT- you're supposed to put a warning in the topic of your thread when a possibility exists that our heads may explode when viewing these pictures. "Cuteness Overload" usually does it.

OMG!!!!! These kittens are sooooooo cute! Your pictures are beautiful - they are definitely calendar-worthy.

Poor Allie and her kitten fever. I fear this thread may pose the biggest risk to her. 8O


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Okay. You're fairly new here so maybe you don't know this, BUT- you're supposed to put a warning in the topic of your thread when a possibility exists that our heads may explode when viewing these pictures. "Cuteness Overload" usually does it.
> 
> OMG!!!!! These kittens are sooooooo cute! Your pictures are beautiful - they are definitely calendar-worthy.
> 
> Poor Allie and her kitten fever. I fear this thread may pose the biggest risk to her. 8O


Oh, I knew. I just figured "kitten pictures" would cover it. (Okay, really, I'm just evil. :twisted

Thank you for the compliments! I don't think they're quite calendar-worthy - LOL! At least not yet. I'm getting better at photography every day. Although some of these are getting printed out and framed with my new printer, and a couple will go with the kittens to their new homes, I think, if paper and ink isn't too expensive.

Who is Allie? And, more importantly, should I torture her with more pictures? :lol: Having them, and losing one (Fred R.I.P. - we love you) has more than cured me of kitten fever.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, your pictures _are_ beautiful! And OMG...........how cute are those kittens!!!!!!! :luv


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I LOVE the one on Morrigan and Nolan with Morrigan licking her nose!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You are doing a great job raising these little cuties, and your photography skills are awesome.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

I love them all... Tooooooo cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What great pictures! That's an absolutely great idea to give pictures to the new owners. You know how much I would love seeing what Murphy looked like as a kitten? 

Congrats on them . .. so, so cute.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you submit Nolan to dailykitten.com ?


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

October said:


> What great pictures! That's an absolutely great idea to give pictures to the new owners. You know how much I would love seeing what Murphy looked like as a kitten?
> 
> Congrats on them . .. so, so cute.


I know, that's kind of what inspired me. I wish I had more pictures of my babies' kittenhood, and I wish I knew what Tom looked like. Besides, who wouldn't want a picture of a kitten? :lol:



Dave_L said:


> Did you submit Nolan to dailykitten.com ?


No - did you see any of my pictures there? If you do, PLEASE inform me because it was without my knowledge or consent. That's one of my big fears, that something I draw/photograph will get posted on a site like that and passed around for millions to see and copy and distribute... (I have a friend with this problem - her pictures started getting stolen, then she watermarked, then people made accounts pretending to be her using the watermarked pics.. but her photography skills are so much better then mine, lol, and she was popular on deviantart.). I'm going to have to start watermarking. Although I can console myself by knowing that there are wayy better photographs out there that thieves can steal from. :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Poor Allie and her kitten fever. I fear this thread may pose the biggest risk to her. 8O



*BABIES
BABIES
BABIES
BABIES*

*OMG!!! BABIES EVERYWHERE!!!*

Ok, deep breathes. In. Out. In. Out

Nope not working ....

*BABIES!*


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

So cute!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think Dave L. was _suggesting_ that you submit some of these pictures.


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

melysion said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Allie and her kitten fever. I fear this thread may pose the biggest risk to her. 8O
> ...


LMAO! Well, I guess that answers my question! *puts kitten in your hands*



marie73 said:


> I think Dave L. was _suggesting_ that you submit some of these pictures.


Yeah, I re-read and checked daily kitten frantically.. lol. Sorry if it sounded like I was attacking you or soemthing, Dave! I just freaked out that someone might have stolen one.


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

the babies are gorgeous as are your pictures.

But, and I only say this because I care - I feel you have far too much on your plate right now. Kittens are such a handful... they're really so much work. So I think it only fair that I take Chili off your hands for a while so you can tend to the babies  She's STUNNING!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

See? That's all I'm saying. I'll take Nolan until you can get things under control. Like 2013.  

We care!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

OsnobunnieO said:


> the babies are gorgeous as are your pictures.
> 
> But, and I only say this because I care - I feel you have far too much on your plate right now. Kittens are such a handful... they're really so much work. So I think it only fair that I take Chili off your hands for a while so you can tend to the babies  She's STUNNING!


ROFLOL! I laughed so hard I woke Tom up. As long as you have no dogs, cats, or other living things in your house which are not prey and you're willing to be woken up at 2am for cuddles because she got scared of something in the night, and you feed her on demand.. sure! All yours! *puts her in a box right away* Oh, and if you don't mind having your ears chewed on.



marie73 said:


> See? That's all I'm saying. I'll take Nolan until you can get things under control. Like 2013.
> 
> We care!


Oh yes, this is such a welcoming forum. I mean, in the first month I have like five offers to steal, ahem _borrow_ my cats - it really makes me feel loved! :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

oh and if you need another cat 'borrowed" I will "borrow" Morgane!!!


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahahaha. Well, after her episode of diarrhea today . . . she's ALL yours. I'll be generous and give you the baby wipes as well! :twisted:


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

lol yea dont you love kittens!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cute Babies! Cute Babies! Cute Babies! I'm gonna have to arm wrestle Marie for Nolan!!!!




noludoru said:


> Oh yes, this is such a welcoming forum. I mean, in the first month I have like five offers to steal, ahem _borrow_ my cats - it really makes me feel loved! :lol:


You wouldn't believe the places I had to go to rescue Holly when she was a baby! Frequent Flier miles galore!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Oh man! The one with the baby staring at the sunspot on the floor just made my heart stop! So fricking cute!


----------

